# Virtualbox and USB capture



## MadHatter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying to install an Ubuntu guest virtual machine on VirtualBox (FreeBSD 8.2-Stable host). I've followed this guide, but when I try to mount an MS-DOS formatted USB stick the guest system returns:

```
marco@virtual-misato:~$ dmesg | tail -25
[   21.191588] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[   21.191671] scsi3 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0
[   21.191976] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[   21.191979] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[   22.205008] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0
 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
[   22.205053] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205084] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205105] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205124] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205142] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205160] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205182] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.205200] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   22.209708] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[   22.224046] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 4016128 512-byte logical blocks:
(2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)
[   22.436120] usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd
[   32.688541] usb 1-2: device firmware changed
[   32.688633] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 3
[   32.690305] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[   32.690310] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3d 47 ff
[   32.690327] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
[   32.690329] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   32.690465] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[   32.690537] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
[   32.900121] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device number 4 using ohci_hcd
[   43.152365] usb 1-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -110
[   48.166975] usb 1-2: can't set config #1, error -110
```

Thede are my config files:

```
%cat /boot/loader.conf
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"

%cat /etc/rc.conf

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Nov 20 10:23:10 2011
# Created: Sun Nov 20 10:23:10 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
keymap="it.iso"
hostname="misato"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Nov 20 09:29:51 2011
moused_enable="YES"
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
linux_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
slim_enable="YES"

%cat /etc/devfs.rules
[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator

%cat /etc/devfs.conf
own     vboxnetctl root:vboxusers
perm    vboxnetctl 0660
```

and the groups of my user:

```
%grep marco /etc/group
operator:*:5:root,marco
vboxusers:*:920:marco
```

Where do I go wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mylux (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you mount the USB disk on the host machine? Does this error occur when you attach the device or when you try to mount it on the command line?


----------



## MadHatter (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, mylux. Yes, I can mount the stick on the host machine. The error occurs when I attach the disk; the guest OS doesn't create the sdb file in /dev. I've tried multiple distros with the same results.


----------



## MadHatter (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry for the "up", but I forgot to post this

```
%uname -a
FreeBSD misato 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Wed Dec  7 11:28:21 CET 2011     root@misato:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## MadHatter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi There, I've tried multiple devices, so it seems only USB1 devices work.
Any chance the extension pack will be available for FreeBSD? Have a great new year!


----------

